# Daten aus einer Webseite auslesen



## pat3d3r (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Auslesen von Daten aus Webseiten. Bei Googel habe ich schon ein bisschen geschaut und probiert, komme aber zu keinem vernünftigen Ergebnis.

Es geht um folgende Problemstellung: Ich befinde mich auf dieser Seite: http://www.soccerstats.com/team.asp?league=austria&teamid=7 Und möchte nun beispielsweise das aktuelle Tabellenranking auslesen.
Über die _Inspect Element - Funktion_ von Opera finde ich schon zur Zeile im HTML- Code, in der das Ranking steht. Kann ich nun diesen Wert irgendwie auslesen? 

Weiterverarbeiten möchte ich ihn in einer C#- Anwendung. Ich müsste den Arbeitsaufwand dann abwägen, zwischen Auslesen und jede Woche Ergebnisse eintragen und den Tabellenplatz dann in der Anwendung berechnen. Abgesehen vom Tabellenplatz müsste ich aber auch noch mehrere andere Daten verwenden, womit natürlich der Programmieraufwand in C# weitersteigt. Deswegen bin ich überhaupt auf die Idee mit dem Auslesen gekommen.

Was meint Ihr? Ist das Problem in einem sinnvollen Zeit- und Aufwandsrahmen lösbar? Und wenn ja, bitte ich um Hinweise 

number15


----------



## sheel (5. Mai 2013)

Hi

Ohne zu wissen, was es am Ende komplett werden soll:
Es hört sich schon möglich an,
aber frag zuerst den Seitenbetreiber, ob er damit einverstanden ist.
Automatisiertes Auslesen von irgendwelchen Webseiten ist nicht von haus aus erlaubt.


----------



## pat3d3r (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Das Ziel meiner gesamten Anwendung soll ein Statistiktool für verschiedene Fußballligen sein, um die Performance der Teams zu analysieren.
Ich habe bereits eine solche Anwendung, wo ich aber jede Woche manuell die Daten aus der Webseite abschreibe. Nun möchte ich das ganze automatisieren.

Dass das automatisierte Auslesen so generell nicht erlaubt ist, habe ich garnicht gewusst, ich werde mich da gleich informieren. Danke für den Tipp!

number15


----------



## Krischan (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo pat3d3r,

Das Auslesen der Seite sollte so funktionieren:

Datei php.ini im Wurzelverzeichnis mit folgendem code erstellen oder den code zu vorhandener Datei hinzufügen:


```
allow_url_fopen = ON
```

und dann


```
<?php 
  // Den Quellcode der Seite in einen array einlesen
$quellcode = file (http://www.soccerstats.com/team.asp?league=austria&teamid=7);
 // und dann die gewünschte Zeile ohne html-tags in eine variable schreiben z. Bsp.:
$ranking = strip_tags($quellcode[10]) ;
 ?>
```

klappt natürlich nur, solange am Quellcode der Seite nichts geändert wird.

Gruss  Krishan


----------

